# Insurance



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all!

Hubby (very soon) to be and I are about ready to pack up things and get moving out to the desert. We have chosen the packers (thanks to info on this forum we are going with Pickfords) and are getting to grips with most things however I still have a few questions that don't seem to be answered here. (forgive me if I have missed them!!)

House/contents insurance - is it done well in dubai? What companies would you recommend? Do they insure jewellery etc in the contents insurance or would anyone suggest a specialist insurer for this?

Is there anything that the brits on this forum wish they had brought with them or organised before they left the Uk?
(I'm already dying under the tax/finance side of things so at least I won't be doing that from Dubai!!)

Thanks guys and girls, looking forward to it!
LL


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Get your documents attested in the UK before you come to Dubai.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, after we get married we are planning on doing all that paperwork as I'll be changing my name so need to wait for new docs anyway!

Can anyone recommend contents insurers? Or any kind of insurers! 
Also, we could use a recommendation for a bank.. We were going to go with HSBC as they can link an account to your Uk one which would make money transfer easier but I've read on here that they swindle you with the exchange rate. So who would be better to go with?
Thanks!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Wehbe Insurance Services

+971(4) 324 2345
[email protected]

I've not had to file a claim, but I get all of my insurance through them.

-md000/mike




Ladylike said:


> Thanks, after we get married we are planning on doing all that paperwork as I'll be changing my name so need to wait for new docs anyway!
> 
> Can anyone recommend contents insurers? Or any kind of insurers!
> Also, we could use a recommendation for a bank.. We were going to go with HSBC as they can link an account to your Uk one which would make money transfer easier but I've read on here that they swindle you with the exchange rate. So who would be better to go with?
> Thanks!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We actually ended up getting our content insurance through HSBC as we bank with them. I send money back to Canada quite regularly and don't find HSBC rates being all THAT bad. I have yet to send money back via HSBC as I don't have an HSBC account in Canada so I would have to pay extra few AEDs but if you take that cost out - their rates are fairly similar to any other bank I have spoken to. I use GCEN to send money back home and their rates are only SLIGHTLY better than HSBC when sending less than 10k.

Basically - You could check with your bank if they work with an insurance company to provide content insurance. HSBC does and you have different packages to choose from - they will cover contents in your house along with jewelry etc. Each package has different limits of course.

GL.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks w_man, good info! I hadn't thought of doing it through a bank. Will got chatting to HSBC and see what they offer. Although I'm holding little hope for the bank worker in England knowing anything about overseas accounts or insurance.. Might have to call in the big boss!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

After having HSBC as my bank in the UAE, I would hesitate to recommend any of their other services if you have to interact with their staff. 

I use their online system to transfer between accounts (UAE -> US) and it is pretty seamless. One of the very few positive experiences I've had with them.

Oh.....and they just magically started charging more for pretty much everything. 

-md000/mike




w_man said:


> We actually ended up getting our content insurance through HSBC as we bank with them. I send money back to Canada quite regularly and don't find HSBC rates being all THAT bad. I have yet to send money back via HSBC as I don't have an HSBC account in Canada so I would have to pay extra few AEDs but if you take that cost out - their rates are fairly similar to any other bank I have spoken to. I use GCEN to send money back home and their rates are only SLIGHTLY better than HSBC when sending less than 10k.
> 
> Basically - You could check with your bank if they work with an insurance company to provide content insurance. HSBC does and you have different packages to choose from - they will cover contents in your house along with jewelry etc. Each package has different limits of course.
> 
> GL.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

HAHA - I won't disagree. To be honest, my limited time so far in Dubai but if i had to pick one organization (and I use that term loosely) which has given me the most grief - are banks in general. Every time I have to think about going to the bank (HSBC or ADCB) - I start getting a headache. 

Having said that - SO far .. for me anyways ... HSBC has been somewhat of a better evil. The only positive I get out of having HSBC manage my insurance is to have one less incompetent company to deal with. My content insurance is through HSBC but it's with AXA Gulf - I understand these guys fairly big??!?


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, so I'm moving from mostly incompetent to totally incompetent.. Can't wait!
Is it better to get the banking stuff etc sorted before we move out or should we wait until we get there? I believe HSBC will let you set up and overseas account from the UK but in not sure if that would create more hassle than it's worth once we arrive.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Ladylike said:


> Wow, so I'm moving from mostly incompetent to totally incompetent.. Can't wait!
> Is it better to get the banking stuff etc sorted before we move out or should we wait until we get there? I believe HSBC will let you set up and overseas account from the UK but in not sure if that would create more hassle than it's worth once we arrive.


The banks in England and US might be here in Dubai, but chances of them being linked is slim to none. I tried to use my HSBC account from the US here in Dubai and couldn't do it. They said I had to open another account which I passed on doing.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ladylike said:


> Wow, so I'm moving from mostly incompetent to totally incompetent.. Can't wait!
> Is it better to get the banking stuff etc sorted before we move out or should we wait until we get there? I believe HSBC will let you set up and overseas account from the UK but in not sure if that would create more hassle than it's worth once we arrive.


For an HSBC current account (or for that matter a current account with any bank in the UAE) you need to have a resident visa. They allow you to open an account while your resident visa is still being processed, but they would need a letter from your employer stating this. Also, during this period, they will not give you a cheque book. As you would soon realise, you need a cheque book to pay for your rent.

You can open an offshore account with HSBC, but then I don't think it would be useful for local transactions. If you have an account in say Jersey, its cheques can still not get you a rental here in the UAE.

@IndomLA, HSBC in UAE is a different entity from HSBC in Canada. so while you can link your accounts (that is, view your Canada account through your UAE login), you still need a local HSBC account to transact locally. You just get credit locally if you are a Premier user in Canada/home country


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Correct. 

I have met one person though who went through the process of opening an account from home country with HSBC here (he was a premier account holder in Canada). He said his process was fairly smooth and painless. This account would be similar to what Rsinner is saying. It's not an official current account with no cheques but you get a debit card and online banking setup. Once you get your residency - you have to visit a branch and provide them with a photocopy and they'll make your account an official current account.

My understanding is - if you can get your UAE account setup from overseas, it's worth it. I have no personal experience so on my opinion.

GL


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

rsinner said:


> For an HSBC current account (or for that matter a current account with any bank in the UAE) you need to have a resident visa. They allow you to open an account while your resident visa is still being processed, but they would need a letter from your employer stating this. Also, during this period, they will not give you a cheque book. As you would soon realise, you need a cheque book to pay for your rent.
> 
> You can open an offshore account with HSBC, but then I don't think it would be useful for local transactions. If you have an account in say Jersey, its cheques can still not get you a rental here in the UAE.
> 
> *@IndomLA, HSBC in UAE is a different entity from HSBC in Canada. so while you can link your accounts (that is, view your Canada account through your UAE login), you still need a local HSBC account to transact locally. You just get credit locally if you are a Premier user in Canada/home country*


Premier, yeah, that is probably what it is, I am not a Premier member... I guess to them, I am just another schmuck...:tongue1:


----------



## Roderick0759 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Contents Insurance*



indoMLA said:


> The banks in England and US might be here in Dubai, but chances of them being linked is slim to none. I tried to use my HSBC account from the US here in Dubai and couldn't do it. They said I had to open another account which I passed on doing.


Hi.

I am an IFA with Globaleye and have 23 years experience. I asked our mortgage department and they said that AXA UAE is a good bet. Try axa-gulf.com


----------

